# Emergency burger!



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

On Sunday my life was saved by an emergency burger!

At our local bar on Saturday evening we may just have had one over the odds....... probably more than one actually so on Sunday morning I had a head like a bucket and a mouth like the bottom of Ghandi's sandal. When you've got a hangover like that there's only one cure and that's a full bifter fry up but round here?......... on a Sunday morning?........ forget it. So it was to the fridge I staggered in the hope of salvation and the only thing remotely close enough to the magic cure were burgers. Now we're not really burger fans but we get these from the butcher at our local supermarket and who knows what he puts in them but they are lovely. A few minutes later said burgers, having been grilled to perfection, were gracefully rammed into a baguette and Bob's yer mothers brother......... we were saved. It was a close call but it just goes to show that in times of desperate crisis adapting to the circumstances is crucial.

Talking of the bar, we saw the bling people as well. A group turned up who were covered in gold & bonny trinkets of every description and probably thought they looked the bees knees but to me it looked like they had been held upside down & forcibly dunked into the jewellery tub. Some people have class & some will never have it as long as I have a hole in me jacksie.............. ah well, 'tis the way of the world eh 


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> On Sunday my life was saved by an emergency burger!
> 
> At our local bar on Saturday evening we may just have had one over the odds....... probably more than one actually so on Sunday morning I had a head like a bucket and a mouth like the bottom of Ghandi's sandal. When you've got a hangover like that there's only one cure and that's a full bifter fry up but round here?......... on a Sunday morning?........ forget it. So it was to the fridge I staggered in the hope of salvation and the only thing remotely close enough to the magic cure were burgers. Now we're not really burger fans but we get these from the butcher at our local supermarket and who knows what he puts in them but they are lovely. A few minutes later said burgers, having been grilled to perfection, were gracefully rammed into a baguette and Bob's yer mothers brother......... we were saved. It was a close call but it just goes to show that in times of desperate crisis adapting to the circumstances is crucial.
> 
> ...


Oh Doggy ..... I know what you mean about the "emergency food ...." - I had a similar experience last Friday night (well maybe 1am in the morning) ... was starving hungry so rummaged around in the fridge / freezer to discover it was almost bare! EXCEPT for a packet of part baked bread rolls purchased some time ago on a rare trip to Morrisons in Gib! ...... further investigation in the kitchen cupboard located a tin of corned beef! again an impromptu purchase from Morrisons (why do I buy these things ???????????????) ..... turned on the oven and 10 minutes later was scoffing my face on hot bread, stuffed with corned beef and branston pickle! ............... it was fabulous!

But certainly not my normal food of choice! .... why does it always seem to taste better at wierd times ? or when you are slightly hungover ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

*Stop the world, I wanna get off...*

Here's the perfect cure (not) when you're suffering with that hangover and the room is spinning.

*NOTE : DO NOT CLICK ON THIS LINK IF YOU HAVE PHOTOSENSITIVE EPILEPSY!!!
*
Click on the trippy section, watch the screen for approx 20-30 seconds and then look at the hand that is holding your mouse......wooooooh! Now, don't you feel oodles better?!?! uke:

Neave Strobe ...like dropping acid, but not


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's unreal, the curtains were going like the sea, griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Doggy, I usually find a hair of the dog that bit you/ or one of the pack that savaged you tends to do the trick.lol...griz



owdoggy said:


> On Sunday my life was saved by an emergency burger!
> 
> At our local bar on Saturday evening we may just have had one over the odds....... probably more than one actually so on Sunday morning I had a head like a bucket and a mouth like the bottom of Ghandi's sandal. When you've got a hangover like that there's only one cure and that's a full bifter fry up but round here?......... on a Sunday morning?........ forget it. So it was to the fridge I staggered in the hope of salvation and the only thing remotely close enough to the magic cure were burgers. Now we're not really burger fans but we get these from the butcher at our local supermarket and who knows what he puts in them but they are lovely. A few minutes later said burgers, having been grilled to perfection, were gracefully rammed into a baguette and Bob's yer mothers brother......... we were saved. It was a close call but it just goes to show that in times of desperate crisis adapting to the circumstances is crucial.
> 
> ...


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Remember many moons ago during a very hard Winter I was almost back home after a night out and feeling desperate for a bite to eat.

Then it crossed my mind that two weeks previously I had been out with friends and picked up some takeaway fried chicken portions etc.
However we only ate half of it and stuffed the rest in the big glove compartment.

Well being a resourceful sort of character and a poor deprived war baby at that and being brought up to realize that every crumb was precious I got to thinking.
The car had been standing outside for two weeks unused, at temperatures between minus 10 and minus 20 so I figured it must have been frozen solid for all that time and now with the car being in use for a while it would just about be nicely defrosted and ready to eat............and so it was.

Waste not want not...........the way I was brought up.
It often grieves me to see just how much food is wasted these days,.....sent back to the kitchen in the restaurant or thrown out of homes and other places,... when there are people in the World starving.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> That's unreal, the curtains were going like the sea, griz


Tell me about it, Griz - I had to go and have a lie down after that I felt so woozy - and I hadn't even been drinking!!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Remember many moons ago during a very hard Winter I was almost back home after a night out and feeling desperate for a bite to eat.
> 
> Then it crossed my mind that two weeks previously I had been out with friends and picked up some takeaway fried chicken portions etc.
> However we only ate half of it and stuffed the rest in the big glove compartment.
> ...


100% with you on the waste thing - but seriously, two week old chicken?!?! You were asking for trouble there!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Not really,most ppl. use stuff thats been in the freezer many weeks or months,....no difference,...if its been continuously frozen solid.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Here's the perfect cure (not) when you're suffering with that hangover and the room is spinning.
> 
> *NOTE : DO NOT CLICK ON THIS LINK IF YOU HAVE PHOTOSENSITIVE EPILEPSY!!!
> *
> ...


Oooooh!.......... cosmic .........man!:hippie:




Doggy


----------

